

Google Code University - absconditus
http://code.google.com/edu/courses.html

======
wyclif
I don't get it. GCU's course list has been submitted here many times before.

~~~
markstansbury
I've never seen it before. Pretty cool stuff. But like everything else Google
does (other than search) it seems 75% done.

------
ghotli
So I should learn all of these before I apply right?

